# purchased a new tow vehicle



## work2play2 (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## work2play2 (Jun 23, 2018)

I purchased a new 2017 0 miles gas f2f50. I paid 30k on the dot. if anyone is interested there is 21 of these same 2017 trucks for that discounted price on auto trader. Statesville North Carolina same truck 2018 is 38-40. the only thing I don't like about it are those wheels. aren't they just beautiful? they look like spare tires. anyhow this is a work truck and now I can take my whole family camping without 2 cars. I'm very pleased with the purchase.


----------



## NugeForPres (Jun 23, 2018)

Good for you.  I have a '15 F-250 gas, and it does the job well. I believe you will be quite satisfied.


----------



## oops1 (Jun 23, 2018)

That's a good lookin rig


----------



## The mtn man (Jun 23, 2018)

For a little over $1k you can fix the wheel issue. Eagles are less expensive.


----------



## work2play2 (Jun 23, 2018)

The mtn man said:


> For a little over $1k you can fix the wheel issue. Eagles are less expensive.



I believe the wife is on that. Haha


----------



## Boondocks (Jun 23, 2018)

What size is the gas motor in these trucks.I am in the market for a tow vehicle too.


----------



## normaldave (Jun 23, 2018)

6.2L, impressive numbers:
Ford 6.2L V8- 385 hp @ 5,750 rpm- 430 lb-ft @ 3,800 rpm- 6-speed Auto

Edit: Depending on your favorite brand, here's a good write-up:
Heavy Duty Gas V8 Towing


----------



## Oldstick (Jun 23, 2018)

I like it too.  Don't spend good money messing with the factory wheels unless you want to jinx it.  They look just fine to me.  Every time I have ever tried something like that, BAM! it got hit by another vehicle within a year.


----------



## work2play2 (Jun 23, 2018)

Boondocks said:


> What size is the gas motor in these trucks.I am in the market for a tow vehicle too.


That's right 6.2 I traded my other 2 door 6.2 in. I pull a 8700 lb travel trailer good. Gas mileage hurts


----------



## work2play2 (Jun 23, 2018)

Boondocka, if you call ask for ms. Wooden. When I got there everything was ready. I was only there 15 min


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 23, 2018)

what do they estimate the gas mileage to be on that ride?


----------



## work2play2 (Jun 23, 2018)

I now have 400 miles on it the last 2 days. I'm avg 14.8 mpg. Mostly highway due to the 5 hour drive back. Pulling my trailer for work I'll get 10-11. Pulling my camper I'll get 8.5


----------



## Boondocks (Jun 23, 2018)

What size fuel tank? Thanks for answering.Good it has the big motor.I have a older Power stroke and want to upgrade.Diesel prices are so high.


----------



## work2play2 (Jun 23, 2018)

Boondocks said:


> What size fuel tank? Thanks for answering.Good it has the big motor.I have a older Power stroke and want to upgrade.Diesel prices are so high.




I honestly don't know how big the tank is. wife filled up today it was on E and said it was 70.00 gas is 2.70 gallon here. so its close to that


----------



## work2play2 (Jun 23, 2018)

Boondocks said:


> What size fuel tank? Thanks for answering.Good it has the big motor.I have a older Power stroke and want to upgrade.Diesel prices are so high.




feel free to pm me your number ill call you and tell you details of the buy and prices and how it went if you are interested in the truck


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 23, 2018)

work2play2 said:


> I now have 400 miles on it the last 2 days. I'm avg 14.8 mpg. Mostly highway due to the 5 hour drive back. Pulling my trailer for work I'll get 10-11. Pulling my camper I'll get 8.5



That is not too bad for a 379 cu in motor, and the 3.73 should be a good compremise  on the rear axle for pulling/mileage too.  How does it ride?  I heard they have improved the ride on the considerably with the box frame and aluminum body


----------



## normaldave (Jun 23, 2018)

Here's an example of one similar: XL decor package and XL value package ~ $ 31K advertised.
2017 F-250 Superduty Crew 6.2L XL 4x4

Short wheelbase 6.2L looks like a 34 gallon fuel tank as standard.
2017 F-250 Superduty brochure

More than you wanted to know regarding towing with the new F-250 and the "gasser" 6.2L...
Towing with the 6.2L F-250

I think one of the best values is an XL, with a chrome package and STX appearance package running a 6.2L.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jun 23, 2018)

Good looking truck


----------



## work2play2 (Jun 24, 2018)

It rides better then the 2013 250. When I would hit a bump it felt like my teeth would come out of my head. I'm pleased.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 24, 2018)

I sent them an email about one they have on the lot with electric windows and door locks.... same setup as yours...


----------



## work2play2 (Jun 24, 2018)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I sent them an email about one they have on the lot with electric windows and door locks.... same setup as yours...




I would specifically ask for ms. Wooden. She did not do the typical sales crap speech. I was honest with her she was honest with me and I was only there 15 minutes


----------



## naildrvr (Jun 24, 2018)

That's a nice truck. I have a 2016 with the 6.7 and love it. That 6.2 will serve you well in the towing department except for the gas mileage. Those are some strong trucks. A friend of mine has the 6.2 and I was quite impressed with the way it tows.


----------



## The mtn man (Jun 24, 2018)

You did good, when I bought my Silverado in 2012, I did the same, crew cab, with 5.3 vortec, power windows, and locks, 4x4 , 6 speed tranny, out the door for less than $30k, I put some eagle after market wheels with 285s. I put a 2inch level kit on it,  like it fine, I doesn't have the towing capabilities as yours, but I have pulled my 25ft camper from blairesville to Florida, no problems, I pull the camper and pontoon very often. I will never spend the money on a loaded truck again, ever...


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 24, 2018)

work2play2 said:


> I would specifically ask for ms. Wooden. She did not do the typical sales crap speech. I was honest with her she was honest with me and I was only there 15 minutes



if you have contact info for her, pls PM it to me


----------



## paulito (Jun 25, 2018)

can you send a link to where you got it. very interested in similar truck


----------



## normaldave (Jun 25, 2018)

Example: several left in stock it appears.
Edit: removed direct link, Ford dealer, Statesville, NC, and listed on Autotrader.


----------



## work2play2 (Jun 25, 2018)

Google randy marion ford. They are all on auto trader


----------



## walters (Jun 25, 2018)

About 1500 u will look like this
I got a set of chrome Ford f250 wheels
U can have if they will fit your truck, came off a 06, they are 17s or 18s


----------



## work2play2 (Jun 26, 2018)

Walter, I have 17 on this truck. I don't want to take them for free but you can shoot me a picture and let me know how much you want for them if they are 17s. Thank ya


----------



## TinKnocker (Jun 26, 2018)

Oldstick said:


> I like it too.  Don't spend good money messing with the factory wheels unless you want to jinx it.  They look just fine to me.  Every time I have ever tried something like that, BAM! it got hit by another vehicle within a year.


I have had that same issue with paying them off. Every vehicle I have EVER paid off early was totaled out within 6 months at the other driver's fault. The last 2 were texting and driving. Lovely huh?


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 26, 2018)

That is actually a good deal for 4x4.  
And the wheels, easy fix.

The reviews w/the 6.2 liter are mostly positive with towing (minus the mpg).  They have great power for a gas engine and suppose to last many many miles.

Congrats!!!


----------



## Tank1202 (Jul 28, 2018)

Purchased a F250 XLT 6.2 FX4 in May. I pulled my 30' camper from Kennesaw to North Myrtle Beach and got 9.6 mpg. Everyday driving from Kennesaw to Norcross, then all around town 14 +/- mpg. Made a trip from Kennesaw to Tunnel Hill Ga. all interstate 16.3 mpg. Real pleased with these trucks.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 28, 2018)

Look what showed up in my driveway!
Happy to join the party!
2018 F250 Lariat FX4. Gas 6.2L.
It's got so much technology in it, I need a 14 year old to show me how to run it. It blows air conditioning out of the seat holes!


----------



## walters (Jul 29, 2018)

1eyefishing said:


> Look what showed up in my driveway!
> Happy to join the party!
> 2018 F250 Lariat FX4. Gas 6.2L.
> It's got so much technology in it, I need a 14 year old to show me how to run it. It blows air conditioning out of the seat holes!View attachment 937994


High-tech redneck


----------



## Dub (Jul 29, 2018)

Very nice trucks !!!


----------



## normaldave (Jul 30, 2018)

1eyefishing said:


> Look what showed up in my driveway!
> Happy to join the party!
> 2018 F250 Lariat FX4. Gas 6.2L.
> It's got so much technology in it, I need a 14 year old to show me how to run it. It blows air conditioning out of the seat holes!



The F-250 with the 6.2L is a fantastic package for a gas tow rig.  I can't believe how far some of the technology has come.  The LED lighting package if you have it, along with the quad beam headlight system is pretty slick.





I see a slide in camper, but if you tow a trailer the BLIS (blind spot information system) allows you to preload your trailer length, and the rear radar extends offering protection/alert past the rear of your trailer.





Nice truck.


----------



## 660griz (Aug 9, 2018)

Nice truck. I got a new one too.


----------



## Sandhills Hunter (Aug 11, 2018)

I replaced my 5.0 F150 with a 6.2 this week.


----------



## naildrvr (Aug 11, 2018)

660griz said:


> Nice truck. I got a new one too.
> View attachment 939485


For some reason the blue oval fell off your grille. . Nice truck no matter what kind it is.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 11, 2018)

naildrvr said:


> For some reason the blue oval fell off your grille. . Nice truck no matter what kind it is.



The blue oval fell off my new truck too


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Aug 11, 2018)

You get the 6.4 or the 5.7? Mines the 5.7 and I like it so far. It likes gas pretty good but don't have to worry with diesel. Just bought a new 550 with the v10. Don't know if it's the same tranny as the 250 and 350s but Ford nailed it. Best auto I've driven.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 12, 2018)

mine is the 6.4 Hemi.  Around town, I am getting just over 16mpg.  I bought the truck in Perry, Ga.  On the drive back, I got better than 18.5mpg.  I barely have 1200 miles on it yet, but it seems to be a good truck so far.  I bought it with the factory installed gooseneck and fifth wheel setup in the bed.


----------



## Dub (Aug 12, 2018)

Impressive trucks in this thread.

You guys are doing it right.

I'm looking forward to retirement years....planning on getting a nice travel trailer and nice tow vehicle and get out and see this wonderful country of ours at leisurely pace.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Aug 12, 2018)

That's pretty good pappy. I didn't drive mine long enough to see for sure what I got factory before I put leveling kit and 35 inch tires. Now around here in the 14 mpg range and 16 on the interstate. I do believe the 6.4 gets a tad better though. When we pulled camper to Florida this summer it was 9.2 mpg.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Aug 12, 2018)

Btw have you pulled that big tractor yet? I curious how it does. All I've pulled is our camper that's about 7500 lb. My tactor and trailer should be in the 12k range and just curious at how it will do.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 12, 2018)

work2play2 said:


> I purchased a new 2017 0 miles gas f2f50. I paid 30k on the dot. if anyone is interested there is 21 of these same 2017 trucks for that discounted price on auto trader. Statesville North Carolina same truck 2018 is 38-40. the only thing I don't like about it are those wheels. aren't they just beautiful? they look like spare tires. anyhow this is a work truck and now I can take my whole family camping without 2 cars. I'm very pleased with the purchase.


I like it... I'm not much on flashy 4x4 trucks with DR's ( drug dealer rims) .... All that truck needs is a good set of BFG tires so it won't spin in wet grass.


----------



## walters (Aug 13, 2018)

I had the 6.4 hemi, loved the way it pulled, torque point was 4200rpm's so it didn't scream like some trucks do during a hard pull, I could never get the fuel milage y'all are getting, computer says it was but done about 13 around town 16 on hwy, moved my 12k fifth wheel around like a dream.


----------



## normaldave (Oct 5, 2019)

Nice Rig!
I think the 6.2L Ford and the 6.4L Ram (especially with the new transmission), are the best kept secrets in towing.  Modern gassers have come a long way.  It's hard to shed the experiences of old. Diesels can't be beat for really heavy and frequent mountainous duty, but I'd be taking a hard look at the gas engine these days.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 5, 2019)

Dang... good looking trucks and nearbout half the price of the diesels..y’all got me considering.


----------



## 95g atl (Oct 6, 2019)

nice truck!!!  I have an older Ram dually diesel 5.9 liter with some power adders.  Tows like a beast, but I don't tow heavy that often.  I keep thinking about the new Ford 6.2 and Chevy 6.0 - the latter is slightly underpowered IMO.  Now that Ford is coming out with a new 7.3 gaser and Chevy 6.6 gaser for 2020, I'm even more tempted.    

Love how a lot of folks go out and buy a diesel for towing their 2600 lb boat.  LOL
Doesn't make real sense, it is the "I can tow xx,xxx mentality" even though 90% will never hook up for than what a v6 suv can tow.


----------



## normaldave (Oct 8, 2019)

Here's an unusual favorite of mine, but be alert, the payload is lower due to the off-road package, so heavy towing may not be a good fit.

You can get a Ram 2500 Tradesman 4WD with the 6.4L and add a Power Wagon Package.  Yup, all the cool Power Wagon stuff at a Tradesman price.

Example new 2018 leftover, (they also have a dark red almost identically equipped)





Window Sticker
(Hint) Greenbrier Motors Lewisburg, WV.  You typically only see these in mountainous areas, or special order.  Kind of unique, but hey, Deer Season is upon us, time to gear up I say...


----------



## 7 point (Nov 13, 2019)

I got a 18 f250 4wd 6.2 auto at work its a good strong truck .


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 18, 2019)

7 point said:


> I got a 18 f250 4wd 6.2 auto at work its a good strong truck .


How is the ride quality?


----------



## 7 point (Nov 19, 2019)

It ride a little rough but it does have a utility body full of tools .


----------

